# Διάφορα Προιόντα > Υπολογιστές & Περιφερειακά > [Σκληρός Δίσκος] Σκληρός δίσκος πρόβλημα

## sakiskozani92

Καλησπέρα και καλή χρονιά! Χάλασε ο σκληρός δίσκος  τον άνοιξα και τον σύνδεσα με το ρεύμα και  η βελόνα πάει πάνω κάτωhttps://cloud.tapatalk.com/s/5e10cf36...104_191624.mp4

Στάλθηκε από το Mi 9T μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## xani

ΧΡΟΝΙΑ ΠΟΛΛΑ
αμα τον ανοιξες φιλε μου πετα τον κιολας ...αν ειχε προβλημα  στην πλακετα   το μονο που γινεται ειναι  μια πλακετα απο αλλον ακριβως ιδιο ...αν ειναι στο μηχανικο μερος  θελει  τεχνογνωσια και εξοπλισμο . μιλαω για να παρεις τα δεδομενα ,, ενοειτε μετα τον πας στο ραφι .

----------


## sakiskozani92

> ΧΡΟΝΙΑ ΠΟΛΛΑ
> αμα τον ανοιξες φιλε μου πετα τον κιολας ...αν ειχε προβλημα  στην πλακετα   το μονο που γινεται ειναι  μια πλακετα απο αλλον ακριβως ιδιο ...αν ειναι στο μηχανικο μερος  θελει  τεχνογνωσια και εξοπλισμο .


Δεν υπάρχει καμία λύση; 

Στάλθηκε από το Mi 9T μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## xani

> Δεν υπάρχει καμία λύση; 
> 
> Στάλθηκε από το Mi 9T μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk



υπαρχουν εταιρειες  που κανουν backup   ,απ την στιγμη που τον ανοιξες  μειωνεις τις πιθανοτητες δυστυχως . εχει νομιζω στην Θεσ/νικη  κανε ενα google serch datasave.

----------


## sakiskozani92

> υπαρχουν εταιρειες  που κανουν backup   ,απ την στιγμη που τον ανοιξες  μειωνεις τις πιθανοτητες δυστυχως . εχει νομιζω στην Θεσ/νικη  κανε ενα google serch datasave.


Αυτό θα κοστίσει παραπάνω και από έναν ssd 1tb

Στάλθηκε από το Mi 9T μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## mikemtb73

> Χάλασε ο σκληρός δίσκος  τον άνοιξα


Πάρε τα μαγνητακια, είναι ωραία, δυνατά, και τα Υπόλοιπα στον κάδο... 


Sent from my FIG-LX1 using Tapatalk

----------


## nick1974

> Δεν υπάρχει καμία λύση; 
> 
> Στάλθηκε από το Mi 9T μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


αν δεν τον ειχες ανοιξει ΜΕ ΑΡΚΕΤΑ ΧΡΗΜΑΤΑ (ΑΡΚΕΤΑ, οχι ενος ssd οπως νομιζεις... αν ηταν ετσι τζαμπα και με 100% επιτυχια κανεις δε θα κρατουσε backup για τιποτα, ουτε καν οι σερβερ) μπορει να υπηρχε λυση.
Απ τη στιγμη που ανοιχτηκε, κι εχει περασει εστω και ενας μικροσκοπικος κοκκος σκονης μεταξυ κεφαλης και δισκου (ουτε μια στο απειρο να μην περασε, ελαχιστα νανομετρα ειναι αρκετα για ζημια) μονο τα μαγνητακια αξιζουν.
Τωρα αν ειχες σημαντικα αρχεια και δεν επαιρνες backup... 





> υπαρχουν εταιρειες  που κανουν backup   ,απ την στιγμη που τον ανοιξες  μειωνεις τις πιθανοτητες δυστυχως . εχει νομιζω στην Θεσ/νικη  κανε ενα google serch datasave.


πολυ χλωμο αφου ανοιχτηκε , και ειδικα αφου λειτουργησε κι ολας... ποιο ευκολα ποιανεις λοττο ...σερι 2-3 φορες, αλλα αν δεν υπαρχει αλλη επιλογη και αν το τελευταιο backup ειναι απο την 3η σταυροφορια η αν πολυ χειροτερα δεν υπαρχει καν backup απλα σταυρωνεις τα δαχτυλα, τα σκας και δοκιμαζεις (η χρηση των θαλαμων και των μηχανηματων πληρωνεται ετσι κι αλλιως, σηκωσουν δε σηκωσουν δεδομενα)






> Αυτό θα κοστίσει παραπάνω και από έναν ssd 1tb
> 
> Στάλθηκε από το Mi 9T μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


πλακα κανεις... αυτο ισχειει μονο αν εχει χτυπησει πλακετα. σε ολες τις αλλες περιπτωσεις που θελει ανοιγμα σε αποστειρωμενο χωρο κτλ βαλε γυρω στους 10 ssd.
Αν τα δεδομενα που ειχες δεν εχουν τοση αξια που δε θα δινες ουτε την αξια ενος δισκου τοτε δε χρειαζεται να συζηταμε καν, παρε απλα τα μαγνητακια

Η ανακτηση δεδομενων ειναι δυσκολη και πανακριβη εργασια, και τρλειως τυπικα δες τιμες εργαστηριου ΠΟΥ ΔΕΝ αγγιζει δισκο (φτανει ομως μεχρι και αντικατασταση μοτερ)https://www.datalabs.gr/timokatalogos/

αν καταλαβεε.καλα η δουλεια των 100-150 ευρω ειναι απλα αυτο που μπορεις να κανεις και μονος σου (ανακτηση απο διαγραφη) 
Η δικη σου περιπτωση εφ οσον ανοιξε ειναι για εργαστηρια που σηκωνουν δισκο και κεφαλη και φυσιολογικα περα των 3000 κι οσα σωθουν (αν σωθει τιποτα)
ΑΝ δεν τον ειχες ανοιξει με λιγη τυχη με 2-3 κατοσταρικα μπορει να εσωζες και ολα τα δεδομενα.
Τωρα η μεγαλη μου απορια ειναι -γιατι δεν εισαι ο μονος που το κανε- με ποια λογικη ανοιγετε δισκους και τι ακριβως "καλυτερευση" υποτειθετε περιμενετε να γινει με το ανοιγμα εκτος απ το να καταστραφουν?

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi 5 Plus μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## boyxba

H Μονη λυση ειναι περιοδικο backup σε εξωτερικο δισκο για να μην κλαις .....συνηθως  χαλαει ο controller της κεφαλης...οποτε ξεχνα τις επισκευες .....ελεγχος με το hdsentinel για την κατασταση του σκληρου και το υπολοιπο ζωης του και κλωνοποιηση πριν τα τιναξει......ειδικα στους μηχανικους δισκους......

----------


## her

> Τωρα η μεγαλη μου απορια ειναι -γιατι δεν εισαι ο μονος που το κανε- με ποια λογικη ανοιγετε δισκους και τι ακριβως "καλυτερευση" υποτειθετε περιμενετε να γινει με το ανοιγμα εκτος απ το να καταστραφουν?


Μήπως είχε ξεκολλήσει κανένα καλωδιακι.
Χαχα

----------


## nick1974

> Μήπως είχε ξεκολλήσει κανένα καλωδιακι.
> Χαχα


δε ξερω ρε φιλε, το ωραιο ειναι που τους βαζουν και στο ρευμα να παρουν και καμια στροφη... Καπου εχω την εντυπωση πως νομιζουν οτι εχουν να κανουν με πικαπ!


btw οποιος εχει ΣΗΜΑΝΤΙΚΑ δεδομενα της ζωης του, της δουλειας του κτλ πρεπει να τηρει τουλαχιστο 2 backup σε διαφορετικα μερη (οταν λεω σε διαφορετικα μερη εννωω πως το δευτερο καλο ειναι να βρισκεται σε διαφορετικο χωρο η σε καποιο cloud) 

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi 5 Plus μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## datamls

Πάντως αν θέλεις υπάρχει μια εταιρία που δίνει ανθρώπινες τιμές σε data recovery: www.datamind.gr

----------


## mikemtb73

> Πάντως αν θέλεις υπάρχει μια εταιρία που δίνει ανθρώπινες τιμές σε data recovery: www.datamind.gr


Η χειροτερη εταιρία 

Στάλθηκε από το FIG-LX1 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------

